# Sound on Gigabyte motherboard doesn't work



## douger (Feb 4, 2014)

I have a Gigabyte Z77X-UD5H-wifi motherboard and I'm having problems getting the sound to work.

Here is the output of '`cat /dev/sndstat`':


```
Installed devices:
pcm0: <Realtek ALC899 (Rear Analog 7.1/2.0)> (play/rec) default
pcm1: <Realtek ALC899 (Front Analog)> (play/rec)
pcm2: <Realtek ALC899 (Onboard Digital)> (play)
pcm3: <Realtek ALC899 (Rear Digital)> (play)
pcm4: <Intel Panther Point (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm5: <Intel Panther Point (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
```

If I set pcm5 as the default I can get sound out of a TV that's hooked up with an HDMI cable when playing a file.  I've tried MP3s and MPGs.  Trying to play an audio C doesn't work.

If I set pcm0 or pcm1 as the default I don't get any sound no matter what I do.  What could be the problem?


----------



## gamanakis (Feb 6, 2014)

Perhaps you should set some device.hints.
See https://forums.freebsd.org/viewtopic.php?&t=22027 for another example. Read the manual too.


----------



## nestux (Feb 6, 2014)

gamanakis said:
			
		

> Perhaps you should set some device.hints.
> See https://forums.freebsd.org/viewtopic.php?&t=22027 for another example. Read the manual too.



I have the same motherboard and any of this get the sound work, Im tired to search on Google and nothing, just doesn't work. That's the main reason I have to use FreeBSD on Virtualbox with Debian as host.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Feb 7, 2014)

Well, I have this same motherboard and I run FreeBSD 9.2 along with VirtualBox running Centos, Mint, and Windows, all with the sound working perfectly, so it's not the motherboard.


----------



## nestux (Feb 7, 2014)

drhowarddrfine said:
			
		

> Well, I have this same motherboard and I run FreeBSD 9.2 along with VirtualBox running Centos, Mint, and Windows, all with the sound working perfectly, so it's not the motherboard.



Would be nice if you share how you do that...


----------



## douger (Feb 8, 2014)

Here's all of the sound related messages from a verbose boot:


```
hdacc0: <Realtek ALC899 HDA CODEC> at cad 2 on hdac0
hdaa0: <Realtek ALC899 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
hdaa0: Subsystem ID: 0x1458a072
hdaa0: NumGPIO=2 NumGPO=0 NumGPI=0 GPIWake=0 GPIUnsol=1
hdaa0:  GPIO0: disabled
hdaa0:  GPIO1: disabled
hdaa0: Original pins configuration:
hdaa0: nid   0x    as seq device       conn  jack    loc        color   misc
hdaa0: 17 99430130 3  0  SPDIF-out     Fixed ATAPI   Onboard    Unknown 1
hdaa0: 18 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1
hdaa0: 20 01014410 1  0  Line-out      Jack  1/8     Rear       Green   4
hdaa0: 21 01011412 1  2  Line-out      Jack  1/8     Rear       Black   4
hdaa0: 22 01016411 1  1  Line-out      Jack  1/8     Rear       Orange  4
hdaa0: 23 01012414 1  4  Line-out      Jack  1/8     Rear       Grey    4
hdaa0: 24 01a19c50 5  0  Mic           Jack  1/8     Rear       Pink    12
hdaa0: 25 02a19c60 6  0  Mic           Jack  1/8     Front      Pink    12
hdaa0: 26 0181345f 5  15 Line-in       Jack  1/8     Rear       Blue    4
hdaa0: 27 02214420 2  0  Headphones    Jack  1/8     Front      Green   4
hdaa0: 28 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1
hdaa0: 29 4007e619 1  9  Line-out      None  Analog  0x00       White   6
hdaa0: 30 01452140 4  0  SPDIF-out     Jack  Optical Rear       Grey    1
hdaa0: 31 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1
hdaa0: Patching widget caps nid=29 0x00400400 -> 0x00700400
hdaa0: Patched pins configuration:
hdaa0: nid   0x    as seq device       conn  jack    loc        color   misc
hdaa0: 17 99430130 3  0  SPDIF-out     Fixed ATAPI   Onboard    Unknown 1
hdaa0: 18 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1 DISA
hdaa0: 20 01014410 1  0  Line-out      Jack  1/8     Rear       Green   4
hdaa0: 21 01011412 1  2  Line-out      Jack  1/8     Rear       Black   4
hdaa0: 22 01016411 1  1  Line-out      Jack  1/8     Rear       Orange  4
hdaa0: 23 01012414 1  4  Line-out      Jack  1/8     Rear       Grey    4
hdaa0: 24 01a19c50 5  0  Mic           Jack  1/8     Rear       Pink    12
hdaa0: 25 02a19c60 6  0  Mic           Jack  1/8     Front      Pink    12
hdaa0: 26 0181345f 5  15 Line-in       Jack  1/8     Rear       Blue    4
hdaa0: 27 02214420 2  0  Headphones    Jack  1/8     Front      Green   4
hdaa0: 28 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1 DISA
hdaa0: 30 01452140 4  0  SPDIF-out     Jack  Optical Rear       Grey    1
hdaa0: 31 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1 DISA
hdaa0: 6 associations found:
hdaa0: Association 0 (1) out:
hdaa0:  Pin nid=20 seq=0
hdaa0:  Pin nid=22 seq=1
hdaa0:  Pin nid=21 seq=2
hdaa0:  Pin nid=23 seq=4
hdaa0: Association 1 (2) out:
hdaa0:  Pin nid=27 seq=0
hdaa0: Association 2 (3) out:
hdaa0:  Pin nid=17 seq=0
hdaa0: Association 3 (4) out:
hdaa0:  Pin nid=30 seq=0
hdaa0: Association 4 (5) in:
hdaa0:  Pin nid=24 seq=0
hdaa0:  Pin nid=26 seq=15
hdaa0: Association 5 (6) in:
hdaa0:  Pin nid=25 seq=0
hdaa0: Tracing association 0 (1)
hdaa0:  Pin 20 traced to DAC 2
hdaa0:  Pin 22 traced to DAC 3
hdaa0:  Pin 21 traced to DAC 4
hdaa0:  Pin 23 traced to DAC 5
hdaa0: Association 0 (1) trace succeeded
hdaa0: Tracing association 1 (2)
hdaa0:  Pin 27 traced to DAC 37
hdaa0: Association 1 (2) trace succeeded
hdaa0: Tracing association 2 (3)
hdaa0:  Pin 17 traced to DAC 16
hdaa0: Association 2 (3) trace succeeded
hdaa0: Tracing association 3 (4)
hdaa0:  Pin 30 traced to DAC 6
hdaa0: Association 3 (4) trace succeeded
hdaa0: Tracing association 4 (5)
hdaa0:  Pin 24 traced to ADC 7
hdaa0:  Pin 26 traced to ADC 7
hdaa0: Association 4 (5) trace succeeded
hdaa0: Tracing association 5 (6)
hdaa0:  Pin 25 traced to ADC 8
hdaa0: Association 5 (6) trace succeeded
hdaa0: Looking for additional DAC for association 0 (1)
hdaa0: Looking for additional DAC for association 1 (2)
hdaa0: Looking for additional DAC for association 2 (3)
hdaa0: Looking for additional DAC for association 3 (4)
hdaa0: Looking for additional ADC for association 4 (5)
hdaa0: Looking for additional ADC for association 5 (6)
hdaa0:  ADC 9 considered equal to ADC 8
hdaa0: Tracing input monitor
hdaa0:  Tracing nid 11 to out
hdaa0:  nid 11 is input monitor
hdaa0:  Tracing nid 34 to out
hdaa0:  Tracing nid 35 to out
hdaa0: Tracing other input monitors
hdaa0:  Tracing nid 24 to out
hdaa0:  Tracing nid 25 to out
hdaa0:  Tracing nid 26 to out
hdaa0: Tracing beeper
hdaa0: FG config/quirks: forcestereo ivref50 ivref80 ivref100 ivref
pcm0: <Realtek ALC899 (Rear Analog 7.1/2.0)> at nid 20,22,21,23 and 24,26 on hdaa0
pcm0: Playback:
pcm0:      Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
pcm0:         PCM cap: 0x000e05e0 16 20 24 bits, 44 48 88 96 192 KHz
pcm0:             DAC: 2 3 4 5
pcm0: 
pcm0:     nid=20 [pin: Line-out (Green Jack)]
pcm0:       + <- nid=12 [audio mixer] [src: pcm, mix]
pcm0:              + <- nid=2 [audio output] [src: pcm]
pcm0:              + <- nid=11 [audio mixer] [src: mix]
pcm0: 
pcm0:     nid=22 [pin: Line-out (Orange Jack)]
pcm0:       + <- nid=13 [audio mixer] [src: pcm, mix]
pcm0:              + <- nid=3 [audio output] [src: pcm]
pcm0:              + <- nid=11 [audio mixer] [src: mix]
pcm0: 
pcm0:     nid=21 [pin: Line-out (Black Jack)]
pcm0:       + <- nid=14 [audio mixer] [src: pcm, mix]
pcm0:              + <- nid=4 [audio output] [src: pcm]
pcm0:              + <- nid=11 [audio mixer] [src: mix]
pcm0: 
pcm0:     nid=23 [pin: Line-out (Grey Jack)]
pcm0:       + <- nid=15 [audio mixer] [src: pcm, mix]
pcm0:              + <- nid=5 [audio output] [src: pcm]
pcm0:              + <- nid=11 [audio mixer] [src: mix]
pcm0: 
pcm0: Record:
pcm0:      Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
pcm0:         PCM cap: 0x000e05e0 16 20 24 bits, 44 48 88 96 192 KHz
pcm0:             ADC: 7
pcm0: 
pcm0:     nid=7 [audio input]
pcm0:       + <- nid=36 [audio selector] [src: speaker, line, mic, mix]
pcm0:              + <- nid=24 [pin: Mic (Pink Jack)] [src: mic]
pcm0:              + <- nid=26 [pin: Line-in (Blue Jack)] [src: line]
pcm0:              + <- nid=29 [beep widget] [src: speaker]
pcm0:              + <- nid=11 [audio mixer] [src: mix]
pcm0: 
pcm0: Input Mix:
pcm0: 
pcm0:     nid=11 [audio mixer]
pcm0:       + <- nid=24 [pin: Mic (Pink Jack)] [src: mic]
pcm0:       + <- nid=26 [pin: Line-in (Blue Jack)] [src: line]
pcm0:       + <- nid=29 [beep widget] [src: speaker]
pcm0: 
pcm0: Master Volume (OSS: vol): -65/0dB
pcm0:    +- ctl 14 (nid  12 out):    -65/0dB (88 steps)
pcm0:    +- ctl 15 (nid  12 in   0): mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 16 (nid  12 in   1): mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 17 (nid  13 out):    -65/0dB (88 steps)
pcm0:    +- ctl 18 (nid  13 in   0): mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 19 (nid  13 in   1): mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 20 (nid  14 out):    -65/0dB (88 steps)
pcm0:    +- ctl 21 (nid  14 in   0): mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 22 (nid  14 in   1): mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 23 (nid  15 out):    -65/0dB (88 steps)
pcm0:    +- ctl 24 (nid  15 in   0): mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 25 (nid  15 in   1): mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 26 (nid  20 in ):    mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 27 (nid  21 in ):    mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 28 (nid  22 in ):    mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 29 (nid  23 in ):    mute
pcm0: 
pcm0: PCM Volume (OSS: pcm): 0/0dB
pcm0:    +- ctl 15 (nid  12 in   0): mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 18 (nid  13 in   0): mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 21 (nid  14 in   0): mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 24 (nid  15 in   0): mute
pcm0: 
pcm0: Microphone Volume (OSS: mic): 0/30dB
pcm0:    +- ctl  1 (nid   7 in   0): -17/30dB (64 steps) + mute
pcm0:    +- ctl  4 (nid  11 in   0): -34/12dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 31 (nid  24 out):    0/30dB (4 steps)
pcm0: 
pcm0: Line-in Volume (OSS: line): 0/30dB
pcm0:    +- ctl  1 (nid   7 in   0): -17/30dB (64 steps) + mute
pcm0:    +- ctl  6 (nid  11 in   2): -34/12dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 35 (nid  26 out):    0/30dB (4 steps)
pcm0: 
pcm0: Speaker/Beep Volume (OSS: speaker): -17/12dB
pcm0:    +- ctl  1 (nid   7 in   0): -17/30dB (64 steps) + mute
pcm0:    +- ctl  9 (nid  11 in   5): -34/12dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm0: 
pcm0: Recording Level (OSS: rec): -17/30dB
pcm0:    +- ctl  1 (nid   7 in   0): -17/30dB (64 steps) + mute
pcm0: 
pcm0: Input Mix Level (OSS: mix): -17/30dB
pcm0:    +- ctl  1 (nid   7 in   0): -17/30dB (64 steps) + mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 16 (nid  12 in   1): mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 19 (nid  13 in   1): mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 22 (nid  14 in   1): mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 25 (nid  15 in   1): mute
pcm0: 
pcm0: Input Monitoring Level (OSS: igain): 0/0dB
pcm0:    +- ctl 16 (nid  12 in   1): mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 19 (nid  13 in   1): mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 22 (nid  14 in   1): mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 25 (nid  15 in   1): mute
pcm0: 
pcm0: Mixer "vol":
pcm0: Mixer "pcm":
pcm0: Mixer "speaker":
pcm0: Mixer "line":
pcm0: Mixer "mic":
pcm0: Mixer "mix":
pcm0: Mixer "rec":
pcm0: Mixer "igain":
pcm0: Mixer "ogain":
pcm0: Soft PCM mixer ENABLED
pcm0: Playback channel set is: Front Left, Front Right, Front Center, Low Frequency Effects, Back Left, Back Right, Side Left, Side Right, 
pcm0: Playback channel matrix is: 7.1 (disconnected)
pcm0: Recording channel set is: Front Left, Front Right, 
pcm0: Recording channel matrix is: 2.0 (disconnected)
pcm1: <Realtek ALC899 (Front Analog)> at nid 27 and 25 on hdaa0
pcm1: Playback:
pcm1:      Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
pcm1:         PCM cap: 0x000e05e0 16 20 24 bits, 44 48 88 96 192 KHz
pcm1:             DAC: 37
pcm1: 
pcm1:     nid=27 [pin: Headphones (Green Jack)]
pcm1:       + <- nid=38 [audio mixer] [src: pcm, mix]
pcm1:              + <- nid=37 [audio output] [src: pcm]
pcm1:              + <- nid=11 [audio mixer] [src: mix]
pcm1: 
pcm1: Record:
pcm1:      Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
pcm1:         PCM cap: 0x000e05e0 16 20 24 bits, 44 48 88 96 192 KHz
pcm1:             ADC: 8
pcm1:             ADC: 9
pcm1: 
pcm1:     nid=8 [audio input]
pcm1:       + <- nid=35 [audio mixer] [src: speaker, monitor]
pcm1:              + <- nid=25 [pin: Mic (Pink Jack)] [src: monitor]
pcm1:              + <- nid=29 [beep widget] [src: speaker]
pcm1: 
pcm1:     nid=9 [audio input]
pcm1:       + <- nid=34 [audio mixer] [src: speaker, monitor]
pcm1:              + <- nid=25 [pin: Mic (Pink Jack)] [src: monitor]
pcm1:              + <- nid=29 [beep widget] [src: speaker]
pcm1: 
pcm1: Master Volume (OSS: vol): -65/0dB
pcm1:    +- ctl 36 (nid  27 in ):    mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 60 (nid  38 out):    -65/0dB (88 steps)
pcm1:    +- ctl 61 (nid  38 in   0): mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 62 (nid  38 in   1): mute
pcm1: 
pcm1: PCM Volume (OSS: pcm): 0/0dB
pcm1:    +- ctl 61 (nid  38 in   0): mute
pcm1: 
pcm1: Microphone2 Volume (OSS: monitor): 0/30dB
pcm1:    +- ctl 33 (nid  25 out):    0/30dB (4 steps)
pcm1:    +- ctl 39 (nid  34 in   1): mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 50 (nid  35 in   1): mute
pcm1: 
pcm1: Speaker/Beep Volume (OSS: speaker)
pcm1:    +- ctl 43 (nid  34 in   5): mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 54 (nid  35 in   5): mute
pcm1: 
pcm1: Recording Level (OSS: rec): -17/30dB
pcm1:    +- ctl  2 (nid   8 in   0): -17/30dB (64 steps) + mute
pcm1:    +- ctl  3 (nid   9 in   0): -17/30dB (64 steps) + mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 39 (nid  34 in   1): mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 43 (nid  34 in   5): mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 50 (nid  35 in   1): mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 54 (nid  35 in   5): mute
pcm1: 
pcm1: Input Mix Level (OSS: mix)
pcm1:    +- ctl 62 (nid  38 in   1): mute
pcm1: 
pcm1: Input Monitoring Level (OSS: igain): 0/0dB
pcm1:    +- ctl 62 (nid  38 in   1): mute
pcm1: 
pcm1: Mixer "vol":
pcm1: Mixer "pcm":
pcm1: Mixer "rec":
pcm1: Mixer "igain":
pcm1: Mixer "ogain":
pcm1: Mixer "monitor":
pcm1: Soft PCM mixer ENABLED
pcm1: Playback channel set is: Front Left, Front Right, 
pcm1: Playback channel matrix is: 2.0 (disconnected)
pcm1: Recording channel set is: Front Left, Front Right, 
pcm1: Recording channel matrix is: 2.0 (disconnected)
pcm2: <Realtek ALC899 (Onboard Digital)> at nid 17 on hdaa0
pcm2: Playback:
pcm2:      Stream cap: 0x00000005 AC3 PCM
pcm2:         PCM cap: 0x000e05f0 16 20 24 bits, 32 44 48 88 96 192 KHz
pcm2:             DAC: 16
pcm2: 
pcm2:     nid=17 [pin: SPDIF-out (Fixed)]
pcm2:       + <- nid=16 [audio output] [src: pcm]
pcm2: 
pcm2: Mixer "vol" -> "none": child=0x00000010
pcm2: Mixer "pcm": parent="vol"
pcm2: Soft PCM mixer ENABLED
pcm2: Playback channel set is: Front Left, Front Right, 
pcm2: Playback channel matrix is: 2.0 (unknown)
pcm3: <Realtek ALC899 (Rear Digital)> at nid 30 on hdaa0
pcm3: Playback:
pcm3:      Stream cap: 0x00000005 AC3 PCM
pcm3:         PCM cap: 0x000e05f0 16 20 24 bits, 32 44 48 88 96 192 KHz
pcm3:             DAC: 6
pcm3: 
pcm3:     nid=30 [pin: SPDIF-out (Grey Jack)]
pcm3:       + <- nid=6 [audio output] [src: pcm]
pcm3: 
pcm3: Mixer "vol" -> "none": child=0x00000010
pcm3: Mixer "pcm": parent="vol"
pcm3: Soft PCM mixer ENABLED
pcm3: Playback channel set is: Front Left, Front Right, 
pcm3: Playback channel matrix is: 2.0 (unknown)
hdacc1: <Intel Panther Point HDA CODEC> at cad 3 on hdac0
hdaa1: <Intel Panther Point Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
hdaa1: Subsystem ID: 0x80860101
hdaa1: NumGPIO=0 NumGPO=0 NumGPI=0 GPIWake=0 GPIUnsol=0
hdaa1: Original pins configuration:
hdaa1: nid   0x    as seq device       conn  jack    loc        color   misc
hdaa1:  5 58560010 1  0  Digital-out   None  Digital 0x18       Unknown 0
hdaa1:  6 18560020 2  0  Digital-out   Jack  Digital 0x18       Unknown 0
hdaa1:  7 18560030 3  0  Digital-out   Jack  Digital 0x18       Unknown 0
hdaa1: Patched pins configuration:
hdaa1: nid   0x    as seq device       conn  jack    loc        color   misc
hdaa1:  5 58560010 1  0  Digital-out   None  Digital 0x18       Unknown 0 DISA
hdaa1:  6 18560020 2  0  Digital-out   Jack  Digital 0x18       Unknown 0
hdaa1:  7 18560030 3  0  Digital-out   Jack  Digital 0x18       Unknown 0
hdaa1: 2 associations found:
hdaa1: Association 0 (2) out:
hdaa1:  Pin nid=6 seq=0
hdaa1: Association 1 (3) out:
hdaa1:  Pin nid=7 seq=0
hdaa1: Tracing association 0 (2)
hdaa1:  Pin 6 traced to DAC 3
hdaa1: Association 0 (2) trace succeeded
hdaa1: Tracing association 1 (3)
hdaa1:  Pin 7 traced to DAC 4
hdaa1: Association 1 (3) trace succeeded
hdaa1: Looking for additional DAC for association 0 (2)
hdaa1: Looking for additional DAC for association 1 (3)
hdaa1: Tracing input monitor
hdaa1: Tracing other input monitors
hdaa1: Tracing beeper
hdaa1: Pin sense: nid=7 sense=0xc0000000 (connected)
hdaa1: Pin sense: nid=7 sense=0xc0000000 (connected, ELD valid)
hdaa1: ELD nid=7: ELD_Ver=2 Baseline_ELD_Len=20
hdaa1: ELD nid=7: CEA_EDID_Ver=3 MNL=1
hdaa1: ELD nid=7: SAD_Count=1 Conn_Type=0 S_AI=0 HDCP=1
hdaa1: ELD nid=7: Aud_Synch_Delay=0ms
hdaa1: ELD nid=7: Channels=0x1<FLR>
hdaa1: ELD nid=7: Port_ID=0x0000000000000000
hdaa1: ELD nid=7: Manufacturer_Name=0x0000
hdaa1: ELD nid=7: Product_Code=0x0000
hdaa1: ELD nid=7: Monitor_Name_String=''
hdaa1: ELD nid=7: LPCM 2ch freqs=0x7<48,44,32> sizes=0x1<16>
unknown: Playback channel set is: Front Left, Front Right, 
unknown: Playback channel matrix is: 2.0 (connected)
hdaa1: FG config/quirks: forcestereo ivref50 ivref80 ivref100 ivref
pcm4: <Intel Panther Point (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 6 on hdaa1
pcm4: Playback:
pcm4:      Stream cap: 0x00000005 AC3 PCM
pcm4:         PCM cap: 0x001e07f0 16 20 24 32 bits, 32 44 48 88 96 176 192 KHz
pcm4:             DAC: 3
pcm4: 
pcm4:     nid=6 [pin: Digital-out (Jack)]
pcm4:       + <- nid=3 [audio output] [src: pcm]
pcm4: 
pcm4: Master Volume (OSS: vol): 0/0dB
pcm4:    +- ctl  2 (nid   6 in ):    mute
pcm4: 
pcm4: PCM Volume (OSS: pcm): 0/0dB
pcm4:    +- ctl  2 (nid   6 in ):    mute
pcm4: 
pcm4: Mixer "vol":
pcm4: Mixer "pcm":
pcm4: Soft PCM mixer ENABLED
pcm4: Playback channel matrix is: unknown, assuming 7.1 (disconnected)
pcm5: <Intel Panther Point (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 7 on hdaa1
pcm5: Playback:
pcm5:      Stream cap: 0x00000005 AC3 PCM
pcm5:         PCM cap: 0x001e07f0 16 20 24 32 bits, 32 44 48 88 96 176 192 KHz
pcm5:             DAC: 4
pcm5: 
pcm5:     nid=7 [pin: Digital-out (Jack)]
pcm5:       + <- nid=4 [audio output] [src: pcm]
pcm5: 
pcm5: Master Volume (OSS: vol): 0/0dB
pcm5:    +- ctl  3 (nid   7 in ):    mute
pcm5: 
pcm5: PCM Volume (OSS: pcm): 0/0dB
pcm5:    +- ctl  3 (nid   7 in ):    mute
pcm5: 
pcm5: Mixer "vol":
pcm5: Mixer "pcm":
pcm5: Soft PCM mixer ENABLED
pcm5: Playback channel set is: Front Left, Front Right, 
pcm5: Playback channel matrix is: 2.0 (connected)
```

I read snd_hda(4) and everything is setup properly?  I'm confused.

I tried disabling the on board sound in the BIOS, and adding a $10 PCI sound card.  I can get sound from files but if I try to play a CD I don't get anything.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 8, 2014)

douger said:
			
		

> I tried disabling the on board sound in the BIOS, and adding a $10 PCI sound card.  I can get sound from files but if I try to play a CD I don't get anything.



CD sound either goes through a direct audio cable connected to the card (not present on newer systems) or plays digitally through the card.  What command did you use?


----------



## douger (Feb 9, 2014)

I tried `cdcontrol -f /dev/acd0 play 1`.  I also tried the cd player in KDE but that didn't work either.  If it matters, it's a SATA dvd burner.  There is no direct audio cable.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 9, 2014)

Right, cdcontrol(1) will not work without the audio cable.  A different program is needed to read the digital data from the CD and send it to the audio hardware.  Can't recall which, but the Handbook multimedia section shows how.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Feb 9, 2014)

nestux said:
			
		

> drhowarddrfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't recall doing anything. It worked right out of the box. If I changed anything, I would have followed the handbook.


----------

